# LIght room question



## momo3boys (Oct 15, 2011)

I am hoping I am putting this is the correct area, feel free to movie ti if I messed up again. I have LR2 but it won't open! I have used it before but all of a sudden it give me a strange message when I try to open it now. 

"The Lightroom catalog named 'light room 2 catalog' cannot be opened because another application already has it open."

I have restarted my computer, stopped all programs in the task manager and tried to figure out other ways of finding a running program but to no avail. Anyone else ever have this problem? Any ideas as to how to fix it? I have Elements too but there are some things I really like to do in LR first.


----------



## philsphoto (Oct 15, 2011)

I wonder if your database is corrupt.  I know LR backs up the database and wonder if you should look into this as the possibility?


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

You should have scrolled down 1 more forum section to: *Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery*

A common problem people have when using Photoshop Lightroom is not using Photoshop Lightroom's Library module to move files around. 
Files aren't stored IN Lightroom. Lightroom just remembers the path to the file. That's what a database management software (Lightroom's primary function) does.

Leaving Lightroom closed, navigate to the file 'light room 2 catalog'. Rename that file and try to start Lightroom 2 again.


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 16, 2011)

KmH said:


> You should have scrolled down 1 more forum section to: *Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery*
> 
> A common problem people have when using Photoshop Lightroom is not using Photoshop Lightroom's Library module to move files around.
> Files aren't stored IN Lightroom. Lightroom just remembers the path to the file. That's what a database management software (Lightroom's primary function) does.
> ...



It worked thank you!!! 

(And when I read the description on the next forum i thought it was more for showing off what you do in post production than questions about it. Sorry)


----------

